

gedit Port for Windows - iamdave
http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/binaries/win32/gedit/2.25

======
iamdave
I absolutely love this text editor, and found windows binaries on the gnome
public ftp. Everything looks to be working fine, minus a few plugins that I
downloaded but otherwise well worth grabbing.

~~~
halo
There's also a Mac OS X port out there:
<http://blogs.gnome.org/pbor/2008/12/28/gedit-on-osx/>

The major cross-platform toolkits are getting better and better all the time
and have come on leaps and bounds in terms of providing a native look and
feel.

